# Alternative therapies - for Gill :-)



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Gill, I didn't want to gatecrash the other thread where you asked me about reflexology, colour therapy and crystal healing - I thought I would put it here for you to digest instead!

Where to begin? I have been fascinated by crystals from a very early age, and have accrued quite a collection over the years! I will try and give you a brief description, and I hope it isn't too confusing for you!

The reflexology I have is done by a qualified practitioner. She incorporates colour therapy and crystal healing as part of the reflex itself – she’s a lovely lady and a beautiful soul and I swear she does all these things as extras without charging me! 

The reflexology works on the principal that your feet are like a map to your body, a skilled reflexologist can tell whats going on inside just by feeling their way around – for example my reflexologist picked up on the fact I have no fallopian tubes without me having to tell her! There is a lot of training that goes into it – you need to know about anatomy, physiology and even some pathology!

The colour therapy is based on your chakras (pronounced shakra) – chakras are energy centres within our bodies. We have them in 7 different areas, and each area has their own colour.
Violet – Crown (or third eye)
Indigo - Brow
Blue - Throat
Green - Heart
Yellow - Solar Plexus
Orange - Sacral
Red – Base – this is also known as the ‘grounding’ chakra

Each of the seven colours of the spectrum resonates with one of the main chakras of the body. Colour therapy works to re-balance these chakras by applying the appropriate colour to the body to rebalance the chakras. 

The crystal healing is done by arranging certain crystals around the body to allow passage of energies to or from the body through these crystals. Each crystal has its own vibrational frequency which can work on our own vibrations to tone and balance our chakras. Crystals can also been used applied to a particular area that is causing problems, for example my lovely reflex lady has given me a beautiful blue lace agate stone as its renowned amongst other things for its arthritic healing properties… I keep this near to my poorly knee when I remember! 

All of this stuff is holistic, and whether anyone believes in it or not, or thinks its clap trap is fine by me, each to their own  . I can tell you though that its helped me when I was going through a lot of stress with my last IVF, and that it is a very relaxing way to spend an hour being pampered - and that I have had loads more energy afterwards and have felt much more alert and refreshed, its helped no end with my sleep patterns etc.

Hope this is informative and it hasn't bamboozled you completely (I'm good at doing that)!

Love,
Emcee xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Gill, I also have reflexology from a woman who has an incredible record with infertility problems. Have just come in from a night out with the girls, and am too tired to write in detail, but will tomorrow. 

Leoarna x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Wow Emcee
I am very interested about your colour therapy..i have never heard of it before...
I am so interested in holistic therapy...
I love reflexology Leoarna, so i will be interested in what you have to say..
Thx Gill for asking for the info...and Emcee for writing the post...

Great thread!!!

love astridxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

On reflexology.

Funny story, really. There's a woman, Claire, in my village, newly moved in, who is due about the same week as I was. Her husband plays cricket with my husband, and it was, frankly, torture, sitting there most Sundays this summer, her with her bump, me without mine. Anyway, there aren't that many younger people in my village, and she has tried hard to get to know the few of us. It must have seemed odd that I couldn't bring myself to talk to her much. One Sunday, I'm quietly ranting to another chum about all this stuff, and she sort of overhears, and asks, 'Are you OK?'. My friend encourages me to tell her my story, and she replies by telling me she's spent years trying to get pregnant - she has endometriosis - and had just got to the top of the NHS waiting list at the last home, when her husband got moved down here. She was obviously gutted, and started looking around for help as soon as she got here, and found this reflexologist. Claire is completely convinced that the reflexologist, Jane, is the reason she is pregnant. She then went home that moment and got me Jane's card. 

Next morning I phoned Jane, and saw her later that day. On both my feet there were three places that really hurt; those that represent my pituitary gland (hormone regulation), my ovaries, and my uterus. The ovary points hurt so much, but more than that it was as if when she pressed, all the grief I've felt over the years flooded out, and I cried. I've seen her 8 times now, al the way through my last IUI, and although it didn't work, I now barely feel those points when she treats me. She has a website charting her successes, of which there have been many, and Jane tells me that the women she has helped have usually been like me, i.e. it hurt in the 'right' places at first, and the pain has dropped within 2-3 months. 

I now feel that although I may not get pregnant, (and Jane has always been pragmatic and has never made false claims or promises) she is the one person who can help with delaying my menopause and keeping me healthy. 

So, this is not an advert, but if you are curious, her websit is www.reproductivereflexology.co.uk. People come from all over the UK to see her. 

Oh, and seeing Claire is still tough, but I can bear it a little better, and that day she gave me hope I'll always be grateful for. 

Hope you are all having a good day. 

Leoarna xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Its amazing isn't it Leoarna? The lady I seen has had many successes with ladies attempting alternative ways of getting pregnant, and although shes the same in being pragmatic about it, the after effects of it are really amazing in that I felt so much more calmer, relaxed and at peace with myself. She says the problem with me is I am too grounded - LOL! 

I forgot to mention about where things hurt on my feet, I have become so sensitive to it that when I had a chest infection recently the area on my foot that represented my chest was really painful!

I haven't been able to go for a while because my poor lady had a bad car crash, has whiplash and because she is not feeling 100 percent did not want to treat anyone until she felt better - which I totally understand... but I'd say to anyone its worth a go, if not for fertility reasons then to help make you feel 10 times better in yourself, something like that is priceless!

Love to all
Emcee xxxxxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Emcee, 

Thank you so much for taking the time out to post all this fab info!!  I'd never ever heard of crystal therapy before!  As you say, who cares what other people think, if it works for you ....... 

So with the colour therapy then, is that about actually "wearing" different colours of clothes depending on our mood/health or do they actually do something else with colours?

You seem to have had such a positive experience of all of this!! that's fantastic!

Let us know how you go with all will you?  

Thank you so much
Gill xo


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes, i would be interested in the colour therapy too as i am mad about colour! but as Gill asked - do you wear these colours etc

I havent tried reflexology but i did acupuncture for 8 months,found it very relaxing but eventually i gave it up as it was quite expensive and i bought a new car and couldnt afford both.Apparently in acupuncture if you have a "slippery pulse" it means you could be pg. I had one in the whole 8 mths but unfortunately although my af was late it came afterall. I was very upset.Thats when i had tests for miscarriage done as this had happened on various occasions over the years.Nothing conclusive tho.

Wouldnt mind trying reflexology but dont want to get obcessed again about ttc.


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

ooh this is all really interesting, I would be keen to find out more about this lady. Emcee - are you in Scotland? I am in Fife. Did you say she wasn't practising at the moment though? I see an acupuncturist in Edinburgh who has been very good, but I am thinking of stopping going because I have had a lot of times where I've been really upset in her room - and going there kind of reminds me of that each time.  

I'm looking to try reflexology instead for a bit. I do think that these things are really good for your mental health - and hopefully physically too. Colour therapy sounds lovely.
Lots of love, Ruby xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Ruby

I'm in Coventry, not Scotland I'm afraid   but wish I were nearer because I love Scotland! So sorry that I can't be of help to you in this way!

Lovely ladies, I will write more about this subject when I feel a bit better. Am still reeling from the after effects of my op at this moment in time  

Love to all
Emcee x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi ladies, sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you on this!

Gill, in answer to your questions, apparently its beneficial to wear certain colours - when I was going for my IVF I was told to wear lots of red next to my skin - it had something to do with corresponding to my first chakra - the 'base' or 'grounding' one! I only wish I could advise you further but I can't because I'm not an expert on the subject sadly!

Irisheyes, I know what you mean about being worried about obsessing with ttc - but I've found doing this holistic stuff is beneficial for me because its so peaceful, calming and its really lovely to have a whole hour devoted to just 'being' as opposed to dashing around all over the place - I appreciate you are a very busy lady. You deserve a treat!

Ruby, I can't rave on about reflexology enough! Its so wonderful... I hope you have a chance at finding this out for yourself... always remember with a good reflexologist that they will have lots of people giving them a good testamony, and they never promise to be miracle workers... let me know how you get on if you go see one?

Love to all
Emcee x

There is a website that I found that has lots of info on there if any of you want to have a peek: http://www.colourtherapyhealing.com/ they even do workshops, something I might be interested in for the future!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Emcee
An interesting read....
I have contacted someone from my home town and she practises crystal therapy and i am going to book an appt when i am up that way next...A bit of relaxation and a treat no doubt..
I am a firm believer in Alternative therapy...
I have just been to see an acupuncturist.....i cannot say i like the needles (strange being a nurse) but  an overall it was a different expereince. She is chinese and has great faith in her beliefs and this is why i found it a therapuetic experience..

astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Fantastic stuff Astrid!

I hope you get a lot out of your acupuncture, I have heard some really encouraging things about it - apparently reflexology is based on the same principles but without the needles... don't say it, I know, maybe I am a wuss going for the non needle option? LOL!  

I've been trying to convince my DH that I should spend a lot of money going on a reflexology course... the lady who does mine is also a trainer you see... if only I could get him to try it for himself then he'd understand... but his feet are too ticklish and he would be a leaping all around the table and become a screaming quivering wreck! (my hero, huh)?!    

Lots of love
Emcee x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Mary
My hubby has the same problem with his feet...
I encouraged him to go for reflexology and he is hooked...i thought it was the best thing ever...
I think it would be fantastic to go on a course. I have thought about it myself. I think you will be great!!!

love astridx


----------

